# Borrowing, Lending and Losing Tools



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

This is more of a rant than anything else. 

So the foreman lent me his ratchet wrenches last week to help me complete a task, not at my request however, and I didn't even use them. But I put them in my pouch anyway and of course forgot I had them when they sent me off to another work site.

To say the least this other site was horribly disorganized and I often found myself spending more time looking for something to do than actually being productive.

I have never lost a single tool in the year and a half that I've been doing this work, and within 1 week both of those ratchet wrenches disappeared despite not having used them. I "lost" all of my pencils and markers. My cell phone which was originally in my pouch was missing for several hours and not to my surprise the two clowns that had been giving me a hard time "found it". And my 1/2'' nut driver is gone as well. Which also just made me realize that I lent my 60 dollar unibit to one of the Journey's and forgot about it. I hope to god I get it back.

The foreman wasn't too worried about the wrenches, but I insisted on replacing them, so that was 30 dollars down the drain.

Some people never lend out their tools. These are probably the same guys I work with who never bother taking half their tools out of the car. I feel like as a helper/apprentice, showing the tools I have available is kind of an advertisement to what I can do. But recently people have been taking advantage of it.

A shame because I don't mind lending out a tool every now and then, but this is getting ridiculous. If I set up shop I'd be making a killing. For now on they'll just have to make due without unless I'm within view and receive it right back.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I think your last sentance summed it all up. I dont usually have a problem letting someone borrow something but there are guys that will take that as "my tools are your tools" and they wont bother bringing out their own tools to work. For some reason they like to keep them at home and probably still in the packaging, just to look at and say "oh yea I got one of those at home". 
When I was a helper I had a big tool box and another millwakee bag of cordless stuff and a tool belt and carry along pouch. I like to have the right tool for the right job. And I eventually had to put everything under lock and key.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I would politely ask your employer for a tool list.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The first time someone borrows a tool of mine is usually the last time.

1. You borrow it, you return it. I'm not spending half my day tracking down my tools.

2. You return it when you're done. Not at the end of the day. Or next week.

3. You return it in the same condition you received it. Don't use my screwdriver as a pry bar or concrete chisel and bring it back bent and chipped. You will buy me a new one and you get to keep the one you trashed.

4. Don't like my terms? Go buy your own tools then.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Spraypaint all your tools with a unique spray color and put some sorta id marking with a die stamp kit you can get at harbor freight. harbor freight sells very identical uni-bits for $15 a set... loose those and it's not too much to cry about.

When I was a apprentice, there were some journey workers that made fun of me because either they were jealous or felt i was a know it all since I invested in nice tools on the first week of apprenticeship. They did "barrow" or "find" my tools and usually never returned them in an attempt to fustrate me and bully me to quit.

Let's just say Revenge is your best friend and they never messed with me after that.

1) tire sidewalls with a 16d nail or some scribe/tap/center punch tool.

2) adhesive remover works great on auto paint with a coffee cup, they even have a arseol spray version now.

3) walk along side the entire length of bosses car with a large 3"+ screw and key it.

4) bb gun the bosses car windows when it's parked or rock it.

5) lean against the bosses car/truck mirror and rock it in up and down motion..it'll break off.

6) use 30# fishing line and tie bosses tail pipe to a pole or something... once it takes off...... hahahahah!!

7) use water shutoff tool and turn off water at boss's house

8) call up his utility/garbage company and discontinue/suspend service on his behalf

9) order take out/pizza and deliver to his house every night or every so often, each time calling a different place...

10) put an ad in a newspaper somewhere and have women call his home/wifes cell.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I like #10 the best..... it wrecks havoc if they the punk is having trust issues at home with the wife/girlfriend.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> Spraypaint all your tools with a unique spray color and put some sorta id marking with a die stamp kit you can get at harbor freight. harbor freight sells very identical uni-bits for $15 a set... loose those and it's not too much to cry about.
> 
> When I was a apprentice, there were some journey workers that made fun of me because either they were jealous or felt i was a know it all since I invested in nice tools on the first week of apprenticeship. They did "barrow" or "find" my tools and usually never returned them in an attempt to fustrate me and bully me to quit.
> 
> ...


Right, because vandalism, theft, and lying is the honorable thing to do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Right, because vandalism, theft, and lying is the honorable thing to do.


Even hacks have ethics!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Right, because vandalism, theft, and lying is the honorable thing to do.


 reluctantly....I must agree with Peter.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I would politely ask your employer for a tool list.


Bah, it's an open shop, I doubt they have a tool list, (though, they used to be Union, I heard).

I'd rather be bending pipe than what they have the first years doing, which is standing at the bottom of a ladder, or chipping concrete. So far they've been pretty good about letting me do my thing.

However, when they _do_ pair me up with a journey, more often than not, it comes down to: "Do you got this tool? Do you got that tool?" :mellow:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Even hacks have ethics!


Nothing gets by you, Tool. :no:



captkirk said:


> reluctantly....I must agree with Peter.


Must be painful. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Bah, it's an open shop, I doubt they have a tool list, (though, they used to be Union, I heard).
> 
> I'd rather be bending pipe than what they have the first years doing, which is standing at the bottom of a ladder, or chipping concrete. So far they've been pretty good about letting me do my thing.
> 
> However, when they _do_ pair me up with a journey, more often than not, it comes down to: "Do you got this tool? Do you got that tool?" :mellow:


 My first two bosses had tool lists. My second and favorite boss even had employee handbooks. He ran a very professional non union shop. Helpers had one smaller tool list pretty much what you could fit in a decent size pouch and Mechanics/Journey men had a much bigger one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> Spraypaint all your tools with a unique spray color and put some sorta id marking with a die stamp kit you can get at harbor freight. harbor freight sells very identical uni-bits for $15 a set... loose those and it's not too much to cry about.
> 
> When I was a apprentice, there were some journey workers that made fun of me because either they were jealous or felt i was a know it all since I invested in nice tools on the first week of apprenticeship. They did "barrow" or "find" my tools and usually never returned them in an attempt to fustrate me and bully me to quit.
> 
> ...


What a A hole, your pranks can get you killed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> What a A hole, your pranks can get you killed.


Don't be surprised...this is the same guy who made racial slurs against black people.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Don't be surprised...this is the same guy who made racial slurs against black people.


That can get him double killed, with added painful highlights.:boxing::2guns:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Don't be surprised...this is the same guy who made racial slurs against black people.


How funny would it be if some of his victims saw this thread....? "Hmf those things sound like what happened to me"....."and I worked with this guy"......


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

captkirk said:


> How funny would it be if some of his victims saw this thread....? "Hmf those thing sound like what happened to me"....."and I worked with this guy"......


That would be great for the sneaky coward to get caught. He may yet learn to be a man.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Well.... this was over 15 years ago! It was a different time then. Infact a jw felt bad I was getting picked on as a apprentice and told me the 10 things to get even.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok guys..maybe the 1-10 list of things to do to get revenge sounds awful. I will only admit I tried #10. I never saw a jw got brought down to his knees and most my "lost" tools returned so quickly.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> Ok guys..maybe the 1-10 list of things to do to get revenge sounds awful. I will only admit I tried #10. I never saw a jw got brought down to his knees and most my "lost" tools returned so quickly.


Just be a man, not some sneaky punk.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I am a man now looking back 15 years ago I was a sneaky punk kid & fresh outta the army.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

We had a compeitior get mad at us for constantly selling some of his customers. He did something pretty crafty that did waist an obscene amount of my time, to where his customers were not really worth it anymore. 

He put my car up on craigslist for a ridiclous price, and posted in the ad that I was going through a divorce and I just didn't want her getting 1/2 of my car, so I want to dump it to the first lucky party that calls. He didn't go something dumb like $100, he put it in there for a logical very ridiclously cheap price. I think it was 3k if I remember right. He not only did it in the Phoenix craigslist, but several metropolitan cities. He put the office and cell phone in it. The phones rang so much our current customers couldn't get through. 

Pretty nifty prank that sends a strong signal if they know who it is from.

JJ


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh man... now that is a good one... #11 on da list! Very slick at the same time not as damaging as #10


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The first time someone borrows a tool of mine is usually the last time.
> 
> 1. You borrow it, you return it. I'm not spending half my day tracking down my tools.
> 
> ...


My policy as well.

I have actually had to go as far as buying super-cheap dollar store markers as loaners. My Sharpies have a habit of not being returned, so they stay in my pouch, and the junky ones get loaned.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

That is one of the reasons for "The Tool List" that unions have.
Everyone has every tool so no need to borrow.. 
On the other hand most union guys keep their tools in a locked tool box
Tool pouch is your pockets.. 
I have never met anyone that didn't have at least ten tools that were not on the list.. 
Myself? I would never do that.. I just have tools that are built heavier than most ;-)


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

walmart and harbor frieght tools are great to loan out. and when powder coated pink... ohhh so much better


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i loan my tools to very few people. thats one thing that really pisses me off, if you dont have any tools go home because you are useless to me.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

I got screwed too, We were putting lights on a small bridge on this customers property. I let him use my brand new dewalt drill, He dropped it and went down the river. $359 Dollars in the garbage. He gave me $150 and told me to buy a new drill. Dam it.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I would have chased it down the river... My Dewalt visited the bottom of a pool for half an hour.. Still works fine even with the chlorine exposure. 
Just pulled the Batt. rinsed it out well and let it dry a couple of days.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

just lost 2 kleins... fml


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

thekoolcody said:


> I got screwed too, We were putting lights on a small bridge on this customers property. I let him use my brand new dewalt drill, He dropped it and went down the river. $359 Dollars in the garbage. He gave me $150 and told me to buy a new drill. Dam it.


Did you bill him for the remaining $209 + tax?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

thekoolcody said:


> I got screwed too, We were putting lights on a small bridge on this customers property. I let him use my brand new dewalt drill, He dropped it and went down the river. $359 Dollars in the garbage. He gave me $150 and told me to buy a new drill. Dam it.





480sparky said:


> Did you bill him for the remaining $209 + tax?


That was my thought as well. Did you ask him when he intended to pay the remainder of the *full *replacement cost?


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Did you bill him for the remaining $209 + tax?


 
No. He would Probley Fire Me.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I would have chased it down the river... My Dewalt visited the bottom of a pool for half an hour.. Still works fine even with the chlorine exposure.
> Just pulled the Batt. rinsed it out well and let it dry a couple of days.


 
I would of, But the river was like 6 ft deep and i cant swim.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> That was my thought as well. Did you ask him when he intended to pay the remainder of the *full *replacement cost?


Yea, I just called him and asked him. He said I will get the money when pigs can fly. I am looking for a new job, until I do I have to deal with this idiot. But I will bite the bullet and pay for a new drill.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

thekoolcody said:


> No. He would Probley Fire Me.


It was YOUR BOSS?????


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

you should quit


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That's when you take 360 dollars worth of tools and quit.

Or slash his tires at least.

Oh, and if you do buy a new drill, don't bother bringing it to work so long as you're working for that guy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"OOPs! Sorry I dropped my hammer on the hood of your new car. Here's fifty bucks.... go get it fixed."


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Take him to Judge Judy!


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> That's when you take 360 dollars worth of tools and quit.


Id just take the tools and still work,untill I found another job,why quit when it may be hard to find another job. 

The last electrical contractor I worked for would not provide me with a porta-band. I used my sawzall for everything, even tho other guys had them on their trucks, I did not. I finally got one after a plumber was fired, I went on his van and took the porta band and put it on my truck. A few monthe went by and I wrecked my work truck, I had a replacement but the porta band stayed with my personal tools on the different truck. Work got slow and I had to then drive my personal truck to the shop and back, which was 50miles one way, my personal tools and the porta-band were in my personal truck every night. I got told to stay home for a few weeks till work picked back up, it never did. I got the call for permanent lay off. Well the porta band is still with me today, in my garage with all my other personal power tools.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> That's when you take 360 dollars worth of tools and quit.
> 
> Or slash his tires at least.
> 
> Oh, and if you do buy a new drill, don't bother bringing it to work so long as you're working for that guy.


Frasbee...you sure think like me:thumbup::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

thekoolcody said:


> Yea, I just called him and asked him. He said I will get the money when pigs can fly. I am looking for a new job, until I do I have to deal with this idiot. But I will bite the bullet and pay for a new drill.


Scumbag. No sense of personal responsibility. (I don't mean you, I mean the other guy)


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> "OOPs! Sorry I dropped my hammer on the hood of your new car. Here's fifty bucks.... go get it fixed."


 
Thats a good idea.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Scumbag. No sense of personal responsibility. (I don't mean you, I mean the other guy)


Yea, As soon as I find another job, I am quiting.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Take him to Judge Judy!


You got to love Judge Judy..
What kind of a Judge tells the defendants to "SHUT UP AND LISTEN" ?


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> You got to love Judge Judy..
> What kind of a Judge tells the defendants to "SHUT UP AND LISTEN" ?


I was just thinking that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> You got to love Judge Judy..
> What kind of a Judge tells the defendants to "SHUT UP AND LISTEN" ?


It's not just the defendants. She yells at both parties. My favorite phrase is "Do you have your listening ears on!?!"


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

I finally got one after a plumber was fired, I went on his van and took the porta band and put it on my truck. A few 

Are you saying that you actually STOLE the saw????? Have you no shame?


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

I finally got one after a plumber was fired, I went on his van and took the porta band and put it on my truck. A few 



Are you saying you actually stole that saw??? Have you no shame?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i wouldnt do good on judge judy. about the first time she asked "do i look stupid to you?" i would be in trouble.:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

So now my 10'' channel locks are gone, too.

I'm getting so frustrated.

I hate replacing tools like this.

I'm thinking about buying one of those closeable VETO bags so people can't just walk by and "borrow" one of my tools.

On the plus, side, I have an excuse to replace my channel lock pliers with Knipex, but I'm afraid they'll manage to walk, too.

This company, and its employees are terribly under equipped. Everyone is always borrowing from someone else. I wasted 20 minutes trying to pop *4* *holes* in the metal studs today because the stud punch I borrowed wasn't long enough for the wide studs, so decided to use my own unibit. Then the journey's 1 battery for his drill and sawzall died and wouldn't recharge because it was too hot, so I borrowed a crappy craftsman 18 v, that died in under a minute, until I finally borrowed another journey's dewalt and drilled my last hole just big enough before his battery died, too.

For the sake of my sanity, I'm bringing my Bosch to work tomorrow.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

You work for a really bad company....they should have the decency to have a "loaner" shop tool for checkout for large jobs or the specific job. Always good to maintain your own set of tools in your vehicle which you can get when need be. I would quit if I was placed under the same circumstance.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm beginning to wonder if there's actually _any_ companies down here are actually properly equipped. I feel like it makes for an unnecessarily stressful work environment.

But it pays better.

I have to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

with the amt of *lack male adults and theivery going on..i dont blame em!


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

dble post


----------

